# Fischverhalten!



## catja.g (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
meine Goldfische und Schubis verhalten sich momentan sehr merkwürdig! Sie verkriechen sich seit mindestens 2 Wochen im Wurzeljungle meiner Teichpflanzen, alle ganz eng zusammen, kommen kaum hervor, lassen sich auch nicht durch Futter locken. Hat jemand Ahnung warum sie sich so verhalten? Kann das Laich-oder Paarungsverhalten sein? 
Aber ein Problem habe ich, in der letzten Woche sind mir 2 Fische abhanden gekommen und ich weiß nicht wie das kommen kann, denn wir haben unseren Teich erst vor kurzem mit Angelschnur in ca. 60cm Höhe eingezäunt, falls es ein __ Reiher sein könnte!!!! Bei uns sind nämlich schon mal Fische verschwunden! Eine Katze kann ich mir nicht vosstellen, denn die Fische halten sich nie am Teichrand auf. Gibt es noch andere Fischjäger?
LG Catja


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischverhalten!*

Hallo Catja,

es können auch __ Enten gewesen sein, die Deine Fische zum Fressen gerne haben. 

Wenn ich es nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte, wie eine Ente einen ca. 20 cm großen __ Goldfisch im Schnabel hatte, hätte ich das auch nie für möglich gehalten!
Ein damals befragter Zoohändler erzählte, das Frühjahr wäre sein Geschäft, um Goldfische zu verkaufen, da vielen Teichbesitzern, besonders die von Kleingärten-Teichen, die nicht immer am Teich sein können, oft sämtliche Fische "verschwinden"...

Jetzt im Frühjahr, wo die Enten auf der Suche nach geeigneten Brutplätzen sind, kommen diese auch öfters an meinen Teich - hab grad eben noch welche verjagt...


----------



## catja.g (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischverhalten!*

Hallo Dodi,

ich habe hier noch keine Ente gesehen, ich habe ja fast die Raben in verdacht, wir haben hier zur Zeit einige und die scheinen auch gerade Junge zu haben. Die sind ja ziehmlich dreist, greifen sogar Tauben im Flug an! Wir werden heute Angelschnur auch über dem Teich anbringen, vielleicht nützt es ja was.
Danke für deine Info

Sonnige Grüße aus Bremen:cu


----------



## Findling (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Catja,

bei dir kommen 2 Punkte zusammen, die sich gut ergänzen.

1. dir fehlen Fische
2. deine Fische verstecken sich

Also: du hattest mit Sicherheit einen ungebetenen Gast an deinem Teich der die Fische gejagt hat (und ja offensichtlich auch Erfolg hatte). Die überlebenden Fische haben jetzt Angst und verstecken sich. Das ist eine normale Schutzreaktion. 

Ob es sich bei dem Jäger um einen Vogel oder einen Vierbeiner gehandelt hat, kann man so nicht bestimmen. Ein __ Reiher wäre trotz der Angelschnur möglich, aber die Raben/Krähen kann man auch nicht ausschließen. Der Möglichkeiten sind einfach zu viele.

Das (Angst-)Verhalten deiner Fische wird sich mit der Zeit wieder geben. Du kannst beobachten, wer künftig noch deinen Teich besucht, jedoch ist damit immer noch nicht sicher, ob dieser Jäger auch tatsächlich für das Verschwinden deiner beiden Fische verantwortlich ist. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## AxelU (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischverhalten!*

Hallo Catja,

ich habe bester Erfahrung mit einem Reiherschreck gemacht. So einer, der mit Wasser sprizt, wenn einen Bewegung im Wirkungsbereich ist.

Weder größere Vögel noch Katzen trauen sich inzwischen an meinen Teich.

2 Nachteile hat das Ding.

Es geht regelmäßig kaputt. Älter als 2 Jahre werden die laut Händler nie. Den letzten hat der Händler im Rahmen der 2-järigen Gewährleistung ersetzt, den nächsten muss ich dann wieder selber kaufen.

Ich vergesse den ab und zu selber, laufe in den Erfassungsbereich und merke dann, wie gut der ist. Das hat was!!

Axel


----------



## jochen (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischverhalten!*

Hallo,



Dodi schrieb:


> es können auch __ Enten gewesen sein, die Deine Fische zum Fressen gerne haben.
> 
> Wenn ich es nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte, wie eine Ente einen ca. 20 cm großen __ Goldfisch im Schnabel hatte, hätte ich das auch nie für möglich gehalten!



gestern musste ich beschriebenes Schauspiel an unseren Teich beobachten. Eine Ente mit einem  ca. 15 cm großen __ Shubunkin im Schnabel.
Seitdem sind die Restlichen auf Tauchstation.

Soeben verjagte ich ein Entenpärchen, kann ja nicht so weiter gehen...:evil


----------



## catja.g (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischverhalten!*

@Findling,
an Angstverhalten hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich konnte mir dann doch nicht vorstellen, das Fische sowas haben. Nun haben wir erstmal ein Netz rüber gespannt und hoffen das die Räuber nicht so schlau sind und über Lücken sich Zugang zum Teich schaffen:beeten
Raben sehe ich im Moment wenig, die Kleinen sind wohl jetzt flügge! Vielleicht lassen sie jetzt auch die Fische in Ruhe.(Falls sie es waren!)

Vielen dank für Eure Meinungen

Grüße aus dem verregneten Bremen

Catja


----------



## dizzzi (16. Mai 2020)

Eine kleine Frage in die Runde:
Jeden Mittag machen die Goldfische und Kois eine Siesta unter den Seerosenblättern.
Man kann fast die Uhr nach stellen. Habt ihr dieses Verhalten bei euch auch schon mal  beobachtet?
Warum machen  die das? Ist das wirklich eine Mittagssiesta? 

LG us Kölle und bleibt gesund 

Udo


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2020)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Habt ihr dieses Verhalten bei euch auch schon mal beobachtet



Ja, unter der großen Seerose sind sie ultimativ gerne, andere lieben aber auch das wärmere Wasser wenn die Sonne darauf scheint. 
Selbst unter der Brücke suchen sie den Schatten auf.


----------

